# TV Philips 32PFL3008H/12 switch off after start



## etza87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi guys,
I got a problem with my Philips TV Philips 32PFL3008H/12.
After a storm the plug was connected to the power source but the LED was off... after an investigation I found in the power board VESTEL 17IPS19-5P diode D318 in short circuit.
After the sub-stitution of this diode I got the 12,2 V at this part of the circuit. So i Try to put agin the PWR in the TV.
The TV start showing the PHILIPS logo and the turn off waiting for the power ON via telecommand. When I press on the PWR go down and the TV try to cyclically restart. TR200 on pwr make a bit off noise.
Any guess about putting in the bed this problem ???
Thank you in advance
Best regards


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely more than one faulty component. You simply found and replaced the weakest link.

Schematics and test equipment are the next step when replacing the obvious damage doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## etza87 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have the schematics, but actually I dont know how to proceed after the easy voltage chjeck point, that seems good...


----------

